# Kennedy Landscaping&Maintenance-Snow Pictures



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, I've been a member on Lawnsite for some time now. I got tired of seeing all the neat rigs on this site and not being able to post to I decided to sign up. Here are some pictures of what I'm working with for snow. Its not much but it gets the job done for me, this is the first year I am doing snow removal, been in the landscaping and mowing for a while though. Hope you enjoy the pics...nothing special:waving:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

The first snow blower is mine, the second one is my uncles that I used before I got mine. And thats his trailer too, I pulled it once but just man handled the blower the rest of the times.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, this is it for now, I will post more pictures as the winter progresses, the last pic is just a pic of the other side of the business:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good man! But did you have to bump every thread deere has ever made?


----------



## snowplowking10 (Dec 13, 2006)

hey its lawnmowerking10 from lawnsite! this is lawn freak rite?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

tls22;698676 said:


> Looks good man! But did you have to bump every thread deere has ever made?


Thanks! Not quite every one but very close


snowplowking10;698758 said:


> hey its lawnmowerking10 from lawnsite! this is lawn freak rite?


Yep, this is Lawn Freak


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I was out attempting to pick up some things in the garage tonight and snapped a few random pictures lol
Enjoy
































Very Random Pics


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Just some pics I shot of the rig at night. I got a new Kenwood System for Xmas so i can jam now. Also my ambers and utility lights under the bumper.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

The Radio........


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a few youtube videos I made lastnight


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tls22;698676 said:


> Looks good man! But did you have to bump every thread deere has ever made?


lol, I am glad he bumped the atv one I got a few newer pics I want to put in there.

Nice videos, Good taste in music


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

deere615;699483 said:


> lol, I am glad he bumped the atv one I got a few newer pics I want to put in there.
> 
> Nice videos, Good taste in music


Always glad to help out

Thanks for the watching the video


----------



## kegz_lawn (Jan 2, 2009)

*Cool*

I like, i just ordered lawn signs, yesterday.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

kegz_lawn;700086 said:


> I like, i just ordered lawn signs, yesterday.


I like mine, they could be a little bigger though. Where did you order them from?


----------



## kegz_lawn (Jan 2, 2009)

*Sign*

I ordered mine from vistaprint, i got the same images on most of my stuff ( the four seasons one).


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

kegz_lawn;701092 said:


> I ordered mine from vistaprint, i got the same images on most of my stuff ( the four seasons one).


Thats where I ordered mine from too.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Awsome Equipment

have you ever found spare parts for the little toro, i have one but cant find the scraper bar on the bottom


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

COOL GIG DUDE , keep up the good workpayup


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

did you really have to post pictures of 2 bags of ice melter and 2 garbage crap shovells... The other pictures are decent but come on.... I dont think those pictures inspired any of us and only make you look like a


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

Triple L;701712 said:


> did you really have to post pictures of 2 bags of ice melter and 2 garbage crap shovells... The other pictures are decent but come on.... I dont think those pictures inspired any of us and only make you look like a


give him a break, it's what he's got, it's what pays the bills, and he's obviously proud of what his hard work has gotten him...... plus, i see 4 bags of ice melter tymusic


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Supper Grassy;701647 said:


> Awsome Equipment
> 
> have you ever found spare parts for the little toro, i have one but cant find the scraper bar on the bottom


Thanks, never looked for any parts. Is yours an S-200 like mine? How does it work for you?


Turbodiesel;701673 said:


> COOL GIG DUDE , keep up the good workpayup


Thanks!


Triple L;701712 said:


> did you really have to post pictures of 2 bags of ice melter and 2 garbage crap shovells... The other pictures are decent but come on.... I dont think those pictures inspired any of us and only make you look like a


I did, there is more ice melt in the truck, a shovel is a shovel. If you don't like it thats fine with me but you don't need to post it. What I have does the job just fine for me.:realmad:


theonlybull;702325 said:


> give him a break, it's what he's got, it's what pays the bills, and he's obviously proud of what his hard work has gotten him...... plus, i see 4 bags of ice melter tymusic


Haha Thanks


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it not possible to just put the snow blower in the back of the truck?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

TLC Snow Div.;702404 said:


> Is it not possible to just put the snow blower in the back of the truck?


I do throw it in the truck. That picture of it on the trailer is from when I borrowed my uncles. He was outside waiting for me, when I pulled in the drive he had thrown the trailer on my truck before I even got out. It goes in the back now though.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

gotch ya. Are u gona get another LED light to put on the right side of the window?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

TLC Snow Div.;702461 said:


> gotch ya. Are u gona get another LED light to put on the right side of the window?


In time yeah I'll get another and hook them up to both come on at the same time. Maybe next season.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump......


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Got some more pictures as its snowing. Haven't gotten to do any work yet, the roads here are terrible. They are just like a hockey rink. These are at my house, Enjoy!
Comments and questions welcomed too


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

A few more... one random pic of my tire and the others are of my little buddy


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey man great photos. I just want to comment on your lawn signs. They look great. Very creative... However it should read "This Property IS Maintained by".... Otherwise it would just be "Property Maintained by"...

Otherwise very sweet.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

drivewaydoctor;733783 said:


> Hey man great photos. I just want to comment on your lawn signs. They look great. Very creative... However it should read "This Property IS Maintained by".... Otherwise it would just be "Property Maintained by"...
> 
> Otherwise very sweet.


Thanks, I appreciate the comments and advice


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Not sure if I posted this one yet or not but enjoy anyways.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a picture from today to bump it up


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Alot of new progress over the summer. Got a new trailer, isntalled new headlights, got rid of the amber lense and went with the mirrored back lights like on the new Fords. Also demoed A Walker and moved into my shop. I'll be posting more pictures as I get ready for the winter. I also have an L.E.D. Dash Light on the way for my truck with the GEN 3 L.E.D.s Also got 20% tint.
Enjoy, questions and comments invited.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Some more.........


----------



## eaglegrounds (Sep 22, 2009)

KL&M Snow Div.;699255 said:


> I was out attempting to pick up some things in the garage tonight and snapped a few random pictures lol
> Enjoy
> 
> Very Random Pics


You got that sign logo from vistaprint! I almost ordered cards with that logo, but then i took time to design my own, but yours is solid looking still, ill admit


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Last Ones.........


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

The Dash Light
http://cgi.ebay.com/US-8-LED-Strobe...in_0?hash=item4a9add32c4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Installed a new switch box today. Fun wiring


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

nice switch box thats what I should have I have switchs buttons and gadgets all over my dash lol


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

deere615;815915 said:


> nice switch box thats what I should have I have switchs buttons and gadgets all over my dash lol


I like it, the first switch has a relay on it.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

*Update*

My labels came in yesterday, got them put on today. My dash light and new magnets should be in this week I hope. Also, ordered some reverse lights from AW Direct that should be here tomorrow. First switch is warning lights, second is rear flood, third is trailer flood, and fourth is spotlight


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Installed some backup lights yesterday. I like them so far, a little big but they work good so I'm not complaining.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

is your truck 2WD?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

JDWalkbehind;826759 said:


> is your truck 2WD?


Unfortunatelty


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't get me stuck though


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Me and my buddy went out and had some more fun today


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

And after washing it three times, getting on my knees and pressure washing the under carriage and wheel wells and scrubbing rims and chrome......


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

just out of curiosity...why do you have 4x4 badges on a 2 wheel drive truck


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

born2farm;829313 said:


> just out of curiosity...why do you have 4x4 badges on a 2 wheel drive truck


Lol got them at wally world. I never leave things stock.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

lol gotcha...you gettin any kind of plow this year or stickin to the snow blower


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

born2farm;829408 said:


> lol gotcha...you gettin any kind of plow this year or stickin to the snow blower


I'll still be blowing, but it sure as heck beats shoveling.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

ya im still on the quad and mower...whish I had a truck with plow, but I am at the point where everything is payed for and I have a solid 3 hr route on a quad makin good money so why change


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

born2farm;829481 said:


> ya im still on the quad and mower...whish I had a truck with plow, but I am at the point where everything is payed for and I have a solid 3 hr route on a quad makin good money so why change


Exactly, the way it is for me now I have plenty of room to take on more accounts as well.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Got my dash light installed today.....Hopefully get some night pictures up later


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

The night pictures


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice clean truck kennedy . I have a truck that looks exactly like that except its 4x4 . its a 94 f-150 4x4 5.0 auto with a 7.5 meyers on it and a meyers tailgate spreader ill have to get some pics of it when i get the snow gear on it . Its a hell of a plow truck for being a half ton my dad runs it so it doesnt get beat at all , if i put the wrong guy in any of my trucks with a e4od theyll have the trans cooked in a half hour lol. The truck gets used everyday pulling a stump machine has been a great truck and still pretty clean .


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya man definetly get some pictures of that thing on here.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Got new magnets last week, I love them so much more than the old ones. I'll also be getting a new tag in the mail today. I got it all from buildasign.com Its good quality stuff.


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

I wish I could keep a truck that clean!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

man way to keep a nice clean truck. and i have seen you been wondering about plowing with a 2wd. a local guy plows with a 2wd f250 but has a utility bed with alot of tools in it which adds weight.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I've still been kicking around the idea of a small Snoway or something like that. Last lettering for this year.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

you will still want a 4wd truck


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

if you can find a good deal on a setup
im picking my plow today has everything i need and the cutting edge is like new
all for $300


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you not need real liscense plates in Kansas?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

cpsnowremoval;843033 said:


> if you can find a good deal on a setup
> im picking my plow today has everything i need and the cutting edge is like new
> all for $300


Yeah, like I said if I can find a small Sno-Way or something like that I think it would be perfect. I have faith that even without four wheel drive I could still plow, our snows usually aren't too bad.


Ne1;843036 said:


> Do you not need real liscense plates in Kansas?


You do, its on the back, only required to have a State tag on the rear.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Also been thinking about a small and cheap yet effective spreader. I emailed the guy for prices but what do you guys think of these. I'm leaning more towards the smaller one, I think it would suit my needs better than a bigger one. Yet if I got the bigger one I would have "room to grow".
The Smaller One
http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/spreader/s/34

The Bigger One
http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/spreader/s/15


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

I actually just bought one of those sw6 for 150 bucks


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Stuffdeer;843703 said:


> I actually just bought one of those sw6 for 150 bucks


Heck, I may buy one for next season then. Whats the controller like?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Snowing here today, its coming down pretty good but I don't really think it will amount to anything. Just a good show. I'm still not done with cleanups though. No where close.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump for the month of December. I noticed the picture from my mileage....its up to almost 86,000 now.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Not bad milage for a 1994. Right now my 1996 F-150 is stitting at 85500 even.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Its pretty low compared to some that I've seen. Its still running stronger than ever. Probably just getting broken in haha.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Got alot done today. Pushed my compost pile back one last time for the season. Went and hung some lights for a customer. Installed a little light setup on the snow blower and then finally got motivated to get to work on the platform for the truck that I got a while ago. Cut some of the hitch off of it to make it sit closer to my truck. Next for it will be some DOT tape, eye hooks mounted on it to secure the snow blower and some marker lights on it that will hook into my trailer wiring. It will only be used in the winter for the snow blower. Unless for some reason I find a good use for it in the summer. I don't like putting the blower in the bed because its too much work to mess around with all the ballast and stuff in the way. Hopefully next season I'll have a plow and tailgate spreader. The platform was free so I can't complain.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

More pictures from today......


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Last ones...


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

are u going to keep that battery on the snow blower?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

KL&M Snow Div.;890821 said:


> Last ones...
> View attachment 65205
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you dont plan on towing with that!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

cpsnowremoval;891176 said:


> are u going to keep that battery on the snow blower?


For now, until I figure out something different. Its secured.


02DURAMAX;891459 said:


> I hope you dont plan on towing with that!!!!!!!:laughing:


Heck no. I got it for free, the ball came with it.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Got everything ready to roll tonight. Probably won't get anything until tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

How do you keep those bags from falling off the platform?


----------



## stonewellmark (Feb 1, 2009)

Ever think about puting that blower and salt in the back of the truck?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

JohnnyU;892217 said:


> How do you keep those bags from falling off the platform?


They're strapped on there. Not sure if you can really tell though in the picture.


stonewellmark;892236 said:


> Ever think about puting that blower and salt in the back of the truck?


I have but for my setup its alot easier to do it like this. I got so irritated last season working around the ballast and everything and trying to find everthing under the snow in the bed.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like I'm probably about ready to head out to do some salting. Been waiting on this for a while now lol.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

My Toro really can move snow I guess. I used it last season but never got anything major to run it hard. Thats not mine but the same model.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Went and salted last night. Got the stuff put away for a while today though.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

To prevent snow from getting all in the bed of your truck load the truck up the night before or when ever before it snow. Then throw a tarp over the top and bungie it down. Then when you get ready to go out in the morning either leave it on and work around it or just throw the tarp off and you have a snow free bed.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

looks good man. that little light on the blowes is bright aint it. i put the same one on the back of my quad for a backup light and I love it. bought a set for 15 bucks at wal mart.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

born2farm;897068 said:


> looks good man. that little light on the blowes is bright aint it. i put the same one on the back of my quad for a backup light and I love it. bought a set for 15 bucks at wal mart.


Yeah its pretty bright. Just hope it don't drain the battery really quick. I plan to use it selectively though.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

you should be ok with that light. the one on the back of my quad is wired to a switch and I only plan on using it when extra reverse light is needed. i did notice that it draws less then my stock headlights.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

born2farm;899793 said:


> you should be ok with that light. the one on the back of my quad is wired to a switch and I only plan on using it when extra reverse light is needed. i did notice that it draws less then my stock headlights.


Yeah I'll just use it when I need it to. Its on a switch I mounted in the "dash" by the key.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Detailed the truck today.....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Got some STIHL stickers too....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe some new floor mats haha


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Also put a little more DOT tape on my trailer....


----------



## AIMscapes (Jul 29, 2009)

Kennedy, I just spent the last 10 minutes reading all of your posts and looking at all of your pictures. I really don't know where to begin. You, young man, take more pride in what you have than anyone I know. Although you are a small operation with limited equipment, you definitely keep it clean and appreciate what you have. Keep up the good work and you will continue to build your business in the right direction. Many members on this site could learn a few things from someone like you.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

AIMscapes;905374 said:


> Kennedy, I just spent the last 10 minutes reading all of your posts and looking at all of your pictures. I really don't know where to begin. You, young man, take more pride in what you have than anyone I know. Although you are a small operation with limited equipment, you definitely keep it clean and appreciate what you have. Keep up the good work and you will continue to build your business in the right direction. Many members on this site could learn a few things from someone like you.


Thank you very much for the compliment. I try to take pride in all of my stuff including my work, so I hope that it all pays off soon. Thank you.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Couple pictures I took the other day. I'm just bored out of my mind waiting for snow if you can't tell.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

KL&M Snow Div.;892210 said:


> Got everything ready to roll tonight. Probably won't get anything until tomorrow.
> View attachment 65344
> 
> 
> View attachment 65345


That looks ******* as hell!

why dont you just put them in the truck bed?


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

are you going to put ur gravely on that platform too


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

I will say this , you like and take care of what u do have, wish i had guys that took that much pride in thier tools, and work truck. Although pics of floor mats, and some other ones are not really needed, funny , but not real informative. Good luck young buck, im sure you will be one of the top doggs in 10 years.....keep taking care of the tools that pay the bills....


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

You got it! Good job of posting all the pics.There's been a few times that the shovel has saved the day for me.Lol So what do you have to do to post pics?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Clean truck. I think you should get an actual plow truck in addition to that one.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

02DURAMAX;915989 said:


> That looks ******* as hell!
> 
> why dont you just put them in the truck bed?


It works great, I've got alot of stuff in my bed so this is alot easier to use.


cpsnowremoval;916013 said:


> are you going to put ur gravely on that platform too


Heck no! haha


ACA L&L;916639 said:


> I will say this , you like and take care of what u do have, wish i had guys that took that much pride in thier tools, and work truck. Although pics of floor mats, and some other ones are not really needed, funny , but not real informative. Good luck young buck, im sure you will be one of the top doggs in 10 years.....keep taking care of the tools that pay the bills....


Thanks, sometimes when I get bored I just take random pictures haha.


HEStufrthnnails;916720 said:


> You got it! Good job of posting all the pics.There's been a few times that the shovel has saved the day for me.Lol So what do you have to do to post pics?


Yep


Banksy;916767 said:


> Clean truck. I think you should get an actual plow truck in addition to that one.


I plan to get something about the same year as mine. Most likely an F-250 XL 4X4 with the 7.3 powerstroke.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like they're calling for 2-5 inches for Thursday.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

KL&M Snow Div.;890813 said:


> Got alot done today. Pushed my compost pile back one last time for the season. Went and hung some lights for a customer. Installed a little light setup on the snow blower and then finally got motivated to get to work on the platform for the truck that I got a while ago. Cut some of the hitch off of it to make it sit closer to my truck. Next for it will be some DOT tape, eye hooks mounted on it to secure the snow blower and some marker lights on it that will hook into my trailer wiring. It will only be used in the winter for the snow blower. Unless for some reason I find a good use for it in the summer. I don't like putting the blower in the bed because its too much work to mess around with all the ballast and stuff in the way. Hopefully next season I'll have a plow and tailgate spreader. The platform was free so I can't complain.
> View attachment 65195
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your skid steer? If so why not just put a smooth tooth bucket or plow no the front?


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey austin im over here in Andover if you ever need help I got alot stuff being ready to use if it would ever snow!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

GMCHD plower;918639 said:


> Is that your skid steer? If so why not just put a smooth tooth bucket or plow no the front?


Its not mine or I would definetly be using it for snow.


bossman22;918654 said:


> Hey austin im over here in Andover if you ever need help I got alot stuff being ready to use if it would ever snow!


Hey, good to see another local guy on here. I'll let ya know if I need anything, you don't need any sidewalk subs or anything do you?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Replaced some dash lights in my truck today. Switching them all over to blue. I'll get some night pictures sometime but it'll be a while because I'm waiting for a few more lights to come in to finish it off. Also repainted the snow blower, got two to five inches coming starting tomorrow.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Repainted my snow blower the other day, a somewhat decent before and after picture. Its pretty shiny now, I did the wheels black because they were always dirty looking when they were white. I think it looks alot better now. A picture from a while back too, also finally got my extinguisher mounted where I want it. Just in case ya know, and getting the truck ready to roll tonight.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Just some shots of the truck from a while back.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Been moving snow since about 4pm yesterday. Can't tell you how many times I got stuck during the night. Even front wheel drive cars are getting stuck. Drifts up to eight feet in spots. I've been coming home a few hours at a time but I'm about to head out again. I'll try to get some pictures up.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;925488 said:


> Been moving snow since about 4pm yesterday. Can't tell you how many times I got stuck during the night. Even front wheel drive cars are getting stuck. Drifts up to eight feet in spots. I've been coming home a few hours at a time but I'm about to head out again. I'll try to get some pictures up.


And you wanted to put a plow on it lol! I am glad to see your out making money even on christmas! keep it up, I was watching the weather and you guys all they way up to north dakota are getting some good snow


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

You need a 4wd truck, even if it's a piece of crap just for plowing snow, and using your 2wd ford for lawn care.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

or if he used his brain he'd stop dumping $ into that truck, sell it and some of his 21"s and his tractor and find a used f250 4x4 with a plow. bottom line is the kids a joke


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Man i have been biting my tongue for a while. But i have to agree. This is PLOW site. Not snowblower site!! You guys with all your kind words are misleading this kid. If he wants to be serious than you should set him straight. Put full coverage on it. Lose the extinguisher. And hope for the best!! Sorry about the tough love!! Long time coming. I mean 6 pages about a kid with a toro snow blower. "I painted the wheels black" They should put an age requirement on here.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

remember, you have to start somewhere


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah i know. I started with a shovel. But i didn't come on here with 48 pictures of me shoveling or the drives i did. I won't go on lawnsite and start posting about my 21" craftsman pushmower and electric weed trimer. Just out of respect for those guys. Give us the same courtesy.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

caddytruck89;925717 said:


> Yeah i know. I started with a shovel. But i didn't come on here with 48 pictures of me shoveling or the drives i did. I won't go on lawnsite and start posting about my 21" craftsman pushmower and electric weed trimer. Just out of respect for those guys. Give us the same courtesy.


EXACTLY. This kid doesnt get it. I wouldnt DARE show my face on here much less post away pictures of a "setup" that is crap compared to others on here.

I've been shoveling snow since I was in 8th grade for money dont get me wrong what he's doing is GREAT. BUT, I've been on here for a while and JUST started to post pictures after FINALLY purchasing a plow.

Seriously Austin grow up and realize that what you "have" isnt all that great and you shouldnt be acting like it is.



caddytruck89;925717 said:


> I won't go on lawnsite and start posting about my 21" craftsman pushmower and electric weed trimer. Just out of respect for those guys. Give us the same courtesy.


Well thank you! that site is so overrun with kids and guys with a 21" who think they're top dogs its SICK. I'm done with that site and am HOPING that members here PUSH MODS to keep this site from going down the shytter like LS.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

The Headliner says " snow and ice management site". How you choose to manage it is up to the operator. Be it a shovel ,a snow blower,a p/u,or a tractor. Let the young man alone.As the other said' we've all started somewhere". It's not up to one man to judge the other mans success or the means to that success, be it in a moral means.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

HEStufrthnnails;925722 said:


> The Headliner says " snow and ice management site". How you choose to manage it is up to the operator. Be it a shovel ,a snow blower,a p/u,or a tractor. Let the young man alone.As the other said' we've all started somewhere". It's not up to one man to judge the other mans success or the means to that success, be it in a moral means.


yah thats fine when you have one of these guys around but when the site becomes FULL of them and all decent advice is lost and noobs post like they've been in business for 20 years it gets old real quick.

Its called respect


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

I look at it this way. A young man out trying to make a living and building a business.Or he could be like some of the other young dudes out partying and pushing crack all night. Truth is we need more young guy's to have the guts to start somewhere like he is.And I don't think your going to see the site filled with a bunch of young go getters anytime soon. After all most 20 year old's are to stuck on the X-box,to work that hard. As it sounds like Kennedy is.:salute:
Now Kennedy,there was some good advice given in the fact you need to get ya 4x,at least a 3/4 ton to push all that snow!!! Lol Unless your going to specialize in walks and small drives. Then maybe a small tractor with an enclosed cab,with a blower, and then you could put a spreader on the three point..


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

EGLC;925724 said:


> yah thats fine when you have one of these guys around but when the site becomes FULL of them and all decent advice is lost and noobs post like they've been in business for 20 years it gets old real quick.
> 
> Its called respect


respect....huh....that is weird.....looks like you are lacking it today.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Austin has good intentions but the line has to be drawn somewhere IMO. I'm sure others can agree with me on the fact that 5 pictures of washing your truck for the second time this WEEK is a little excessive no? I can see that austin is proud of his stuff and that is good, but I have kind of bit my tounge for the longest time with this thread. I also feel like patting the kids back at every turn isnt doing him any good either. There is nothing wrong with a few compliments but no need to hold back criticism in light of hurting someones feelings.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

WilliamOak;925791 said:


> Austin has good intentions but the line has to be drawn somewhere IMO. I'm sure others can agree with me on the fact that 5 pictures of washing your truck for the second time this WEEK is a little excessive no? I can see that austin is proud of his stuff and that is good, but I have kind of bit my tounge for the longest time with this thread. I also feel like patting the kids back at every turn isnt doing him any good either. There is nothing wrong with a few compliments but no need to hold back criticism in light of hurting someones feelings.


thank you Colin thats exactly what I meant


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

im not trying to take over this tread nor side with any one, but im sure not every one didnt get a 4 wheel drive pick up truck handed to then when they got there dl. i give him credit for going out busting azz with his snow throwers and hand tools freezing his butt of. but like mentioned buy a pos dodge with a plow and cut your time in half. i give the kid credit for the work he is doing and that he isnt afraid to post pixs up of the stuff he has. im sure there is a reason why he hasnt bought a 4x4 with a plow. maybe he has bills to take care of, rent to pay so on and so on. i give him credit for being in the buissness and trying to expand with what he has! keep up with the work your doing and pick up a 4x4 with plow!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

deere615;925587 said:


> And you wanted to put a plow on it lol! I am glad to see your out making money even on christmas! keep it up, I was watching the weather and you guys all they way up to north dakota are getting some good snow


Yeah we got quite a bit in some areas.


AndyTblc;925646 said:


> You need a 4wd truck, even if it's a piece of crap just for plowing snow, and using your 2wd ford for lawn care.


I plan to hopefully pick up another Ford about the same year as mine to plow with sometime over the summer.


AndyTblc;925712 said:


> remember, you have to start somewhere


Yepp, I'm busting it now and starting small that way I can afford to pretty much cover the full cost of a new truck when I find the right one.


HEStufrthnnails;925722 said:


> The Headliner says " snow and ice management site". How you choose to manage it is up to the operator. Be it a shovel ,a snow blower,a p/u,or a tractor. Let the young man alone.As the other said' we've all started somewhere". It's not up to one man to judge the other mans success or the means to that success, be it in a moral means.


Thanks for the help


HEStufrthnnails;925731 said:


> I look at it this way. A young man out trying to make a living and building a business.Or he could be like some of the other young dudes out partying and pushing crack all night. Truth is we need more young guy's to have the guts to start somewhere like he is.And I don't think your going to see the site filled with a bunch of young go getters anytime soon. After all most 20 year old's are to stuck on the X-box,to work that hard. As it sounds like Kennedy is.:salute:
> Now Kennedy,there was some good advice given in the fact you need to get ya 4x,at least a 3/4 ton to push all that snow!!! Lol Unless your going to specialize in walks and small drives. Then maybe a small tractor with an enclosed cab,with a blower, and then you could put a spreader on the three point..


Yeah, I intend to pick up a Ford about the same year as mine and have it for plowing and heavy work.


masternate42;925734 said:


> respect....huh....that is weird.....looks like you are lacking it today.





the new boss 92;925820 said:


> im not trying to take over this tread nor side with any one, but im sure not every one didnt get a 4 wheel drive pick up truck handed to then when they got there dl. i give him credit for going out busting azz with his snow throwers and hand tools freezing his butt of. but like mentioned buy a pos dodge with a plow and cut your time in half. i give the kid credit for the work he is doing and that he isnt afraid to post pixs up of the stuff he has. im sure there is a reason why he hasnt bought a 4x4 with a plow. maybe he has bills to take care of, rent to pay so on and so on. i give him credit for being in the buissness and trying to expand with what he has! keep up with the work your doing and pick up a 4x4 with plow!


Thanks for the backup, like I mentioned above I've been working hard so I can cover the cost of getting a second truck as soon as I can find the right one and be able to afford keeping it around.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Got the snow finally. I'll let the pictures speak......


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

More.......
Isn't this supposed to be attached to something haha















Oops


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Some of my presents. A nice new comfy computer chair, worktunes, and a Gorilla Lift. Gotta wait until I can get to my trailer though first haha. Got some other things too, gift cards and such.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics man....those mowing tunes are the best....love mine. Should have a thread up soon.....seems like we get a snowstorm.....then you....then us....i like the pattern.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

tls22;926553 said:


> Nice pics man....those mowing tunes are the best....love mine. Should have a thread up soon.....seems like we get a snowstorm.....then you....then us....i like the pattern.


I think it's time for use Ohio and Michigan guys get a shot. Haven't had anything worth hooking the plow up for


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

P&M Landscaping;926555 said:


> I think it's time for use Ohio and Michigan guys get a shot. Haven't had anything worth hooking the plow up for


Yeah sorry to hear that...you guys have been in a snow drough so far. Detroit only has 3.4 so far for the year. I hope you get some soon....i waited 4 years for a season like this.....im sorry if im a excited


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

tls22;926559 said:


> Yeah sorry to hear that...you guys have been in a snow drough so far. Detroit only has 3.4 so far for the year. I hope you get some soon....i waited 4 years for a season like this.....im sorry if im a excited


LOL, yeah shtuff happens. Hopefully January is a little better for us! Have a GREAT season


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tls22;926559 said:


> Yeah sorry to hear that...you guys have been in a snow drough so far. Detroit only has 3.4 so far for the year. I hope you get some soon....i waited 4 years for a season like this.....im sorry if im a excited


I hear ya tim. I think its gunna be a good season for pa and nj who usually dont see alot of snow! I'm excited too:bluebounc


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

P&M Landscaping;926552 said:


> Hey guys take it easy on the kid. You were that age once. He's proud of what he's got and wants to show it off, nothing wrong with that. Why don't you just back off pal. If you don't want to see it don't click it! No one said you had to!


Thanks for the backup.


tls22;926553 said:


> Nice pics man....those mowing tunes are the best....love mine. Should have a thread up soon.....seems like we get a snowstorm.....then you....then us....i like the pattern.


I wish we would get storms about once a week haha


----------

